# how much hp does a stock vr6 24v have?



## mk4 2.slow bro (Sep 30, 2008)

I was thing about buying a vr6 24v gti and wondering how much HP it has stock? How many mpg would it get? And what is the most common problems with them? And where could I get a turbo kit for it?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: how much hp does a stock vr6 24v have? (mk4 2.slow bro)*

You better hide, cuz Mr.Rictus is coming at you FAST








You really don't know how much HP a stock 24V has?
It comes with 200bhp and that's about 170-175whp.
You could get anywhere from 270-320 miles per tank until you fuel light comes on.
Early models had ignition coil problems.
You should really search a little, it's all in here


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: how much hp does a stock vr6 24v have? (mk4 2.slow bro)*

Common problems? Clutch slave cyl. That's really all you need to worry about, besides some MkIV issues like the PS fluid sometimes dissapearing and the cooling fans crapping out occasionally. There are TONS of threads about turbos...
Stock is 200/200 hp/ftlb or so. It's pretty nice out of the box really...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: how much hp does a stock vr6 24v have? (PhReE)*

172whp


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: how much hp does a stock vr6 24v have? (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

201 to the flywheel


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: how much hp does a stock vr6 24v have? (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

I'll say 1hp Bob....I mean Drew...


----------



## glenng78 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: how much hp does a stock vr6 24v have? (mk4 2.slow bro)*

being that you live in new york, i know a good shop that specialize in VW, and you could pull about 320whp out of your car for under $6000. if you can do the work yourself, even less
if you ever need the info, pm me


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: how much hp does a stock vr6 24v have? (glenng78)*

Please search. 
http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------

